# Jack



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jack caught in surf late April. Live shad.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice one. What class are you "SHSU"?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Shsu*

December 2000.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I graduated from Sam in August of 2001. And from what I've been seeing at work, Bearkats are taking over. That school is growing like wildfire.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

*thats*

a honker! hope you caught him on light tackle. that woulda been fun.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Did you keep that for shark bait? Or did you keep it to eat?


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Suppose to be May of 01' ended up being December of '03. I guess I spent to much time at the Fox.


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Hey Skip,...*



SkipJack said:


> Did you keep that for shark bait? Or did you keep it to eat?


 Have you ever eaten' Jacks?

I caught a few BIG ones not too long ago, (I posted 'em).

I cut 'em both up in nice strips for bait and froze 'em. :cheers:

Some Ladies approached me and wanted one of the heads for soup, which I accomodated, and almost cut my hand off in the process, as I did'nt have my hacksaw with me.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I graduated from SHSU in May of 97'. 

Oh yeah...Nice Catch!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Is that a Crevelle or an Amber?

For some reason it looks kinda like an AJ to me, but I didn't think they could be caught in the surf. I do know that a lot of CJs are caught in the surf. But then I have never seen a CJ in person, only in pics.

Jerry


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Nah, I don't eat jacks, I don't eat much fish either. The whole skipjack eating thing is something I did out of pure curiousity.

Jerry, Thats a jack cravelle, but it does look like an AJ....But, its missing that stripe on the eye's that AJ's have.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Did any of yall play rugby? I played my first two years and then had to quit. best two years of my life I just whish I could remember them.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

All the AJ's I have seen are brown, not yellow.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Oh yeah well that too Shrky2413. I was just saying the stripe on the eye cause its the most obvious difference.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

The thing everyone of you have missed so far, is the black spot on the gill plate. That screams Jack Crevelle. There are several Jacks that look almost exactly like the Crevelle but they don't have that black spot.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Crevelle. I used it for shark bait. That was one of three caught that day. They were knocking shad out of the water left and right. I saw one guy hook up on his curado with about 10lb test. He had a time needless to say.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Crevelle. Used it for shark bait.


----------

